# Aiuto ad interpretare il senso di una canzone



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2020)

Ciao ragazzi, mi piacerebbe avere il vostro aiuto per capire il senso di questa canzone, non la traduzione, vorrei capire proprio il senso che le date.
Secondo voi, cosa vuole comunicarti dedicandoti questo testo, una persona che non senti da tempo ma che ha saputo che tu ancora provi qualcosa per lei?
Ci sono due voci, una maschile e una femminile, segno in azzurro le parole di lui e in viola quelle di lei (La parte in nero la cantano insieme):



> Please don't say we're done
> When I'm not finished
> I could give so much more
> Make you feel, like never before
> ...


----------



## sunburn (21 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi piacerebbe avere il vostro aiuto per capire il senso di questa canzone, non la traduzione, vorrei capire proprio il senso che le date.
> Secondo voi, cosa vuole comunicarti dedicandoti questo testo, una persona che non senti da tempo ma che ha saputo che tu ancora provi qualcosa per lei?
> Ci sono due voci, una maschile e una femminile, segno in azzurro le parole di lui e in viola quelle di lei (La parte in nero la cantano insieme):


Chiedere alla persona che te l’ha dedicata?
La traduzione la sappiamo, ma non possiamo sapere quale sia l’interpretazione della persona interessata. “_Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings“..._


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi piacerebbe avere il vostro aiuto per capire il senso di questa canzone, non la traduzione, vorrei capire proprio il senso che le date.
> Secondo voi, cosa vuole comunicarti dedicandoti questo testo, una persona che non senti da tempo ma che ha saputo che tu ancora provi qualcosa per lei?
> Ci sono due voci, una maschile e una femminile, segno in azzurro le parole di lui e in viola quelle di lei (La parte in nero la cantano insieme):



Credo ambedue sono pentiti di essersi lasciati, forse con qualche litigio ed incomprensione, ed adesso si sentono di nuovo terribilmente attratti, dopo una riflessione.

Ovviamente, interpretazione personale, grossolana ed opinabile.

PS
non so se ricordo male, ma non eri tu che avevi postato di una storia circa una tizia che ti aveva ricercato tramite un invito?


----------



## DMC (21 Gennaio 2020)

Significa che devi invitarla fuori per un caffe e vedere cosa ti dice


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credo ambedue sono pentiti di essersi lasciati, forse con qualche litigio ed incomprensione, ed adesso si sentono di nuovo terribilmente attratti, dopo una riflessione.
> 
> Ovviamente, interpretazione personale, grossolana ed opinabile.
> 
> ...



Esatto &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “_Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings“..._


You're right.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Significa che devi invitarla fuori per un caffe e vedere cosa ti dice



Ma magari!


----------



## sacchino (21 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi piacerebbe avere il vostro aiuto per capire il senso di questa canzone, non la traduzione, vorrei capire proprio il senso che le date.
> Secondo voi, cosa vuole comunicarti dedicandoti questo testo, una persona che non senti da tempo ma che ha saputo che tu ancora provi qualcosa per lei?
> Ci sono due voci, una maschile e una femminile, segno in azzurro le parole di lui e in viola quelle di lei (La parte in nero la cantano insieme):



Ti prende per il c..o


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ti prende per il c..o



Lapidario! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi piacerebbe avere il vostro aiuto per capire il senso di questa canzone, non la traduzione, vorrei capire proprio il senso che le date.
> Secondo voi, cosa vuole comunicarti dedicandoti questo testo, una persona che non senti da tempo ma che ha saputo che tu ancora provi qualcosa per lei?
> Ci sono due voci, una maschile e una femminile, segno in azzurro le parole di lui e in viola quelle di lei (La parte in nero la cantano insieme):



comunque io sono ancora stra incuriosito da come è proseguita la storia famosa......

mi sono letto tipo 30 pagine di forum ma poi non mi hai più risposto e lasciato li così con la curiosità... ed aggiungo l'appuntamento al buio... chi era?
riapri i topic grazie


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque io sono ancora stra incuriosito da come è proseguita la storia famosa......
> 
> mi sono letto tipo 30 pagine di forum ma poi non mi hai più risposto e lasciato li così con la curiosità... ed aggiungo l'appuntamento al buio... chi era?
> riapri i topic grazie



Ahahahah, grazie di aver seguito con interesse la mia storia. Hai ragione, non vi ho più aggiornati.
In realtà di cose da raccontare ne avrei sempre tante, un mio amico giustamente mi ha detto "Tu non ti annoi mai, eh?", effettivamente la mia vita negli ultimi anni è stata molto movimentata e lavorando al 100% da solo da casa, sento anche il bisogno di raccontare le mie cose a qualcuno ogni tanto.

Partiamo con la *Donna Della Mia Vita*, ovvero quella del racconto a cui ti riferisci, purtroppo la storia non è più proseguita ma io sono ancora follemente innamorato di lei e per quanto abbia provato a frequentare altre persone, io penso sempre a lei, non a caso la chiamo la Donna Della Mia Vita. Sogno di poterla rivedere un giorno.
Ah, forse ricorderete che ricevevo messaggi anonimi, è lei. E ne ho continuati a ricevere fino a pochi giorni fa, incluso un "Ti amo", e lo so... è assurdo che non si possa stare insieme.

Altro capitolo: L'invito anonimo alle terme (non tramite lo stesso "canale" dal quale ricevo i messaggi anonimi di cui sopra), era la mia ex, la mamma dei miei bimbi, ho rifiutato l'invito.

Nei mesi scorsi avevo frequentato una persona con la quale stavo bene oltre che essere una vera *ninfomane* ma, ahimè, io pensavo sempre alla DDMV e quindi non mi sono mai riuscito davvero a coinvolgere. E' finita perché a lei non andava bene la mia situazione anche se sentivo che sarebbe tornata alla carica. E così è stato, solo che io ormai mi ero "raffreddato" nei suoi confronti e nel mentre avevo anche conosciuto un'altra persona.

Qualche tempo fa, per puro caso, ho conosciuto una ragazza (Che da ora chiamerò *fashion*). Ero in un locale a bere una birra con un amico, esco a fumare e arriva questa ragazza che mi dice "Ti prego aiutami, c'è quel tizio che mi sta addosso e non mi lascia stare", l'ho quindi aiutata a liberarsi di lui e abbiamo passato tutta la serata insieme.
Ci siamo rivisti un po' di volte ed è nato qualcosa, tanto che lei stessa mi ha poi chiesto se volevo che ci frequentassimo "ufficialmente".
Ribadisco ancora che io sono tuttora follemente innamorato della DDMV e che tornerei da lei in qualsiasi istante e senza nessuna esitazione. Ma lei non c'è.
Svariate volte in passato ho evitato di frequentare persone proprio perché sapevo di non provare nulla, che la mia testa era solo per la DDMV e mi trovavo sempre solo. So che qualcuno direbbe che non si dovrebbe stare con una persona solo per non restare soli e concordo pure ma poi ci si scontra con la realtà, resti solo e ti chiedi perché devi scegliere appositamente la solitudine, perché devi sfuggire da qualcuno che ha voglia di darti affetto. E allora nelle ultime due frequentazioni (fatico a dire 'relazioni') mi sono impegnato a non scappare ma a cercare di trarre il meglio, pur nella consapevolezza di non essere innamorato.
Parliamo della ragazza fashion, è molto bella e appariscente, ha 13 anni meno di me e ha anche lei un figlio che ha avuto a 23 anni. Lei è quasi l'esatto opposto della donna dei miei sogni, è "leggerina", superficiale, intravedo un carattere che non mi piace (ma che con me non è emerso perché sta chiaramente dando il meglio di se) e sopratutto non abbiamo valori allineati.
Allora perché la frequento, vi chiederete giustamente. Sono sincero a costo di venire giudicato male: Semplicemente perché è molto molto bella (Non quanto la DDMV, che ai miei occhi innamorati è la ragazza più bella del creato).
Il problema però è che ora c'è un disallineamento fra noi in quanto io non provo nulla mentre lei si è presa tantissimo per me. E con il suo carattere irruento e passionale, corre corre. Ci conosciamo da due mesi e due giorni fa mi ha detto di essersi innamorata di me e che vorrebbe che ci dessimo un anno e che poi ci sposassimo.
Ecco, capite ? Capite quando dicevo che è "leggerina", senza testa ? Come si fa a dire una cosa del genere dopo due mesi scarsi?
Io ho reagito buttandola sul cazzeggio, dicendole "Ma che dici?" fra una risata e l'altra e ho fatto cadere il discorso, ma lei mi ha detto di essere seria. Ora la mia idea è di parlarle bene alla prima occasione e dirle che sto bene con lei ma che corre troppo e che io non ho nessuna intenzione di sposarmi (In realtà la DDMV la sposerei oggi stesso, ma solo lei) e lasciare che sia lei poi a reagire e decidere se le va bene o meno.

In tutto questo, io come avete capito, continuo a pensare ogni giorno alla DDMV, continuo a sognarla e sognare il giorno in cui ci rivedremo (probabilmente mai) e tutto il resto diventa come solo un "riempitivo" in attesa di quel giorno, quando mi sentirò di tornare vivo al 100%.

So che questo può venir giudicato male da occhi esterni, e in tutta onestà anche dentro di me non sto bene, so che per i miei valori sto facendo qualcosa di sbagliato (frequentare persone senza provare sentimenti). Vivo questa dualità del bisogno anche fisico di coccole e i miei valori che mi dicono che non dovrei frequentare qualcuno se non provo nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, grazie di aver seguito con interesse la mia storia. Hai ragione, non vi ho più aggiornati.
> In realtà di cose da raccontare ne avrei sempre tante, un mio amico giustamente mi ha detto "Tu non ti annoi mai, eh?", effettivamente la mia vita negli ultimi anni è stata molto movimentata e lavorando al 100% da solo da casa, sento anche il bisogno di raccontare le mie cose a qualcuno ogni tanto.
> 
> Partiamo con la *Donna Della Mia Vita*, ovvero quella del racconto a cui ti riferisci, purtroppo la storia non è più proseguita ma io sono ancora follemente innamorato di lei e per quanto abbia provato a frequentare altre persone, io penso sempre a lei, non a caso la chiamo la Donna Della Mia Vita. Sogno di poterla rivedere un giorno.
> ...



Gas ti giuro che se prendo la tua vita e ci scrivo un Pilot di un film va a finire che ci esce una serie TV.


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, grazie di aver seguito con interesse la mia storia. Hai ragione, non vi ho più aggiornati.
> In realtà di cose da raccontare ne avrei sempre tante, un mio amico giustamente mi ha detto "Tu non ti annoi mai, eh?", effettivamente la mia vita negli ultimi anni è stata molto movimentata e lavorando al 100% da solo da casa, sento anche il bisogno di raccontare le mie cose a qualcuno ogni tanto.
> 
> Partiamo con la *Donna Della Mia Vita*, ovvero quella del racconto a cui ti riferisci, purtroppo la storia non è più proseguita ma io sono ancora follemente innamorato di lei e per quanto abbia provato a frequentare altre persone, io penso sempre a lei, non a caso la chiamo la Donna Della Mia Vita. Sogno di poterla rivedere un giorno.
> ...



Ciao, 
ricordo anch'io quel famoso topic sull'invito anonimo che tu sospettassi fosse la tua ex, 
dunque era lei.

Mi sfugge una cosa, 
la condizione della DDTV (DDMV per te) qual'è ?
Perché non potete avere una relazione se provate la stessa cosa ?
Ha un marito che non ama e una famiglia ?


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gas ti giuro che se prendo la tua vita e ci scrivo un Pilot di un film va a finire che ci esce una serie TV.



ahahahah, Lollo, credimi, ci sono pure mooolte cose che non vi racconto.


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> ricordo anch'io quel famoso topic sull'invito anonimo che tu sospettassi fosse la tua ex,
> dunque era lei.
> 
> ...



La DDMV è una di quelle persone per cui la componente "Cuore" e quella "Cervello" hanno un peso simile nel prendere le decisioni, per questo è stata a lungo combattuta (Considera che il nostro tira e molla è durato più di due anni).
Ho 12 anni più di lei, ho anche due figli, abbiamo interessi diversi, obiettivi diversi. Alla fine ha prevalso il cervello che le diceva che non era la scelta giusta per la sua vita. Ma con il cuore io credo che lei sia ancora qui.

E devo dire che mi amareggia il fatto che, per me, non ho avuto un'opportunità di dimostrarle che in buona parte le cose che la preoccupavano non sussistevano. Se da un lato per la differenza d'età e i figli non ci posso fare nulla, dall'altro sono convinto che ha sopravvalutato le differenze di interessi e obiettivi. Se sto con una persona della quale sono convinto al 100%, mi conosco, amerei farmi arricchire da lei, coinvolgermi nei suoi interessi, crescere e farli miei. Così come gli obiettivi di vita potrebbero convergere.
Non sento di aver veramente avuto la possibilità di dimostrarglielo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, grazie di aver seguito con interesse la mia storia. Hai ragione, non vi ho più aggiornati.
> In realtà di cose da raccontare ne avrei sempre tante, un mio amico giustamente mi ha detto "Tu non ti annoi mai, eh?", effettivamente la mia vita negli ultimi anni è stata molto movimentata e lavorando al 100% da solo da casa, sento anche il bisogno di raccontare le mie cose a qualcuno ogni tanto.
> 
> Partiamo con la *Donna Della Mia Vita*, ovvero quella del racconto a cui ti riferisci, purtroppo la storia non è più proseguita ma io sono ancora follemente innamorato di lei e per quanto abbia provato a frequentare altre persone, io penso sempre a lei, non a caso la chiamo la Donna Della Mia Vita. Sogno di poterla rivedere un giorno.
> ...



ma che fai bene a vedere altre dai...

DDMV è miss mondo se non ricordo male vero? ormai è almeno 1 mese che ho letto la telenovela e non ricordo tutto a menadito...
proprio non la vedi e non la senti da tempo? neanche la incroci per strada? deve essere dura, coraggio!


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ciao,
> ricordo anch'io quel famoso topic sull'invito anonimo che tu sospettassi fosse la tua ex,
> dunque era lei.



Comunque solo per chiarezza, quell'invito anonimo e i messaggi anonimi sono due discorsi svincolati.


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> La DDMV è una di quelle persone per cui la componente "Cuore" e quella "Cervello" hanno un peso simile nel prendere le decisioni, per questo è stata a lungo combattuta (Considera che il nostro tira e molla è durato più di due anni).
> Ho 12 anni più di lei, ho anche due figli, abbiamo interessi diversi, obiettivi diversi. Alla fine ha prevalso il cervello che le diceva che non era la scelta giusta per la sua vita. Ma con il cuore io credo che lei sia ancora qui.
> 
> E devo dire che mi amareggia il fatto che, per me, non ho avuto un'opportunità di dimostrarle che in buona parte le cose che la preoccupavano non sussistevano. Se da un lato per la differenza d'età e i figli non ci posso fare nulla, dall'altro sono convinto che ha sopravvalutato le differenze di interessi e obiettivi. Se sto con una persona della quale sono convinto al 100%, mi conosco, amerei farmi arricchire da lei, coinvolgermi nei suoi interessi, crescere e farli miei. Così come gli obiettivi di vita potrebbero convergere.
> Non sento di aver veramente avuto la possibilità di dimostrarglielo.



Non per ficcare il naso, 
quanti anni avete ?


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che fai bene a vedere altre dai...
> 
> DDMV è miss mondo se non ricordo male vero? ormai è almeno 1 mese che ho letto la telenovela e non ricordo tutto a menadito...
> proprio non la vedi e non la senti da tempo? neanche la incroci per strada? deve essere dura, coraggio!



Sì, DDMV penso di averla chiamata Miss Mondo nella primissima discussione.
Non la sento da Agosto, quando ha detto che quello sarebbe stato l'ultimo suo messaggio. Non la posso vedere.

In realtà Will, so per certo che lei si è fatta ancora viva, solo che l'ha fatto mandandomi messaggi anonimi.
Come faccio a esserne certo? Innanzitutto ti posso assicurare che quando ti scrivi per anni con una persona impari a riconoscere il suo stile di scrittura, come usa la punteggiatura, le parole che usa più spesso, i verbi che usa, ecc... E il suo modo di scrivere è ai miei occhi molto riconoscibile, conosco solo un'altra persona che scrive come lei, nessun'altra.
Poi un paio di volte questa persona anonima mi ha scritto alcune cose che, forse lei non sa, sapevamo solo io e lei. Quindi non ho dubbi.

E questo è ancor più lacerante... sapere che la donna che ami follemente ti ama pure!

Perché me lo scrive anonimamente e non di persona? Semplice nella sua cervelloticità... Lei ha preso una decisione, e non può/vuole venir meno alla decisione presa però c'è una cosa che non può controllare, il suo cuore. Anche lei è lacerata e allora usa il canale anonimo per "sfogare" quella parte senza venir meno alla sua decisione. Allora mi scrive che mi ama, che mi pensa, quanto vorrebbe far l'amore con me, ecc...


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non per ficcare il naso,
> quanti anni avete ?



Io circa quaranta, lei 12 meno di me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì, DDMV penso di averla chiamata Miss Mondo nella primissima discussione.
> Non la sento da Agosto, quando ha detto che quello sarebbe stato l'ultimo suo messaggio. Non la posso vedere.
> 
> In realtà Will, so per certo che lei si è fatta ancora viva, solo che l'ha fatto mandandomi messaggi anonimi.
> ...



è talmente strano da risultare irreale, ma sono sicuro da come scrivi che sia la verità.
non capisco cosa le vieti di metterti con te, perchè abbia preso questa decisione. è incomprensibile.
qual è la sua motivazione "ufficiale"?


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io circa quaranta, lei 12 meno di me.



Spero per te che prima o poi lei abbatta le barriere mentali e possa vivere ciò che realmente vuole...
tu, tienici aggiornati


----------

